# Earthquake!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We had a pretty good sized jolt at 11:42 am centered in Chino Hills








It was even felt as far away as San Diego and Las Vegas...

Who felt it and where were you when it hit??

I was on the freeway and had my dh on speaker phone when it started. I never felt anything, but from the way he was describing it as it was happening (I believe his exact words were Holy $h!t!!), it put a scare in me since I wasn't home to protect our breakables. My immediate thought was the 25 gallon saltwater tank










Thank goodness everything was ok when I got back. Amazingly enough, only a little plastic truck fell on the floor from on top of the television.

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Always wondered what that felt like.

Hope everyone is OK

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear you're OK and had no damage. Lets hope that goes for the rest of our S. Cal Outbackers!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here are the latest...Details


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

I was sitting in the kitchen (...what else is new) and felt a mild rolling sensation (sort of like being on a row boat in calm waters). We're about 80 miles from the epicenter. I know someone in Irvine who has lost their phone service. Hope everyone is ok and damages aren't significant.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

No wonder dh sounded crazy over the phone when it happened...I just did a mapquest and he works in Fullerton, only 13 miles from the epicenter


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Definitely felt it here... It was just strong enough to make you stand up out of the chair and wonder if it is going to get stronger... About 20 miles away as the crow flys ....


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Here are the latest...Details


The article states: "About 10,000 quakes each year rattle Southern California alone, although most of them are too small to be felt."

Here in Florida we have our discomforts...oppressive humidity in the summer, loads of mosquitoes in the summer, tropical systems in the summer, summer is rough...but NO earthquakes.

We in Florida can prepare for and anticipate the rough summer months. But how do you prepare for and anticipate the day your area gets hit by the "Big One"?

I lived in CAL-I-FOR-NI-A many years ago. California has beautiful scenery, great weather for some seasons...many comforts. However, between the smog of LA, and the ever present possibility of the "Big One", I'll take Florida.

I hope everyone is safe from the most recent tremors. Take care.

Dan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I guess I would have to say I would take an earthquake any day over mosquitos, humidity, tropical storms and the large bugs that Florida has to offer









We don't think about earthquakes here on a daily basis and the best we can do to be prepared is to have the proper emergency supplies on hand when the Big One does come our way. I can only hope that it won't be in ours or our son's lifetime.

Click on this link to see how many quakes have happened today alone Clicky Here

Yikes! Just felt an aftershock as I was typing this!!!









**edit** it was the 3.6 at 1:40! 
ok, now Florida doesn't sound so bad after all


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just got another good jolt while typing this too.

My office is about 10 miles from the epicenter and we were shaken violently. As it was happening I looked up and the 2X4 office roof panels were bouncing out of the T-bar and I could see up past them. It also rained debris inside the office and I got it in my eyes.

Aside from a very dirty office from all the crud raining down from the roof panels we are OK and had no real damage.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Just got another good jolt while typing this too.


Find your Cow Bell and make sure it is safe!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just got another good jolt while typing this too.


Find your Cow Bell and make sure it is safe!!!!
[/quote]

I'm happy to report that although shaken, the cowbell is safe.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

My DH is in San Diego - he said he didn't feel anything the first go around! Hope everyone is safe!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Rock and roll!

While we don't get as many as CA, we do get our share - last biggie was 7.2 in 2001 I think. However it was deeper (19 miles vs 8 for your recent quake) so the motions were less vertical and more horizontal. I thought it was someone on the other side of the cubicle wall banging around until the computer started moving across the desk. Spooky!

Protect those coffee cups! Take 'em under the desk with you!


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

my wife was giving a lab tour, it was her first quake. said it was over before she realized what it was. no damage there she said, but it will be her luck,if going back to hotel and they closed the roads.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Both of our boys are in CA, one at miramer and one at camp pendleton. The one at Pendleton said he felt it and it was really weird,, his first since he got there. I have not heard from the other son yet..


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

We felt it here at Fort Irwin, but I just thought is was mortar fire so I didn't really take notice.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

It got downgraded to 5.4 when they determined it was not an actual fault eathquake but was actually the result of Rosie O'Donnel falling out of her SUV.

All Kidding aside I think we are next and Overdue. The entire Pacific Rim has had some recent Major activity except the Bay Area. That was a perfect earthquake you
had to releive pressure without any damage.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

4ME said:


> It got downgraded to 5.4 when they determined it was not an actual fault eathquake but was actually the result of Rosie O'Donnel falling out of her SUV.


Now thats funny, know matter who you are







Please forgive me and something about pigmies


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> It got downgraded to 5.4 when they determined it was not an actual fault eathquake but was actually the result of Rosie O'Donnel falling out of her SUV.


Now thats funny, know matter who you are







Please forgive me and something about pigmies








[/quote]
"That's funny right there, I don't care who ya are!...Lord I apologize and be with the starvin' pygmies in New Guinea."

-Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm in the San Fernando Valley. About 50 miles NW of the epicenter. I was in the Outback getting ready for our next trip. When the first jolt came, I thought a wind had come up. When it happened again, I thought one of my neighbors is messing with me. I got out of the trailer and looked around. No one in sight. Now I know my neighbors pretty well and was thinking they might be hiding in the garage or even the house which was open. Nope. Then as I walk back to the trailer it occured to me. We had an earthquake. Before I finished my thought the phone rang. It was the DW calling to see if I was OK. She works downtown and said her building was both swaying and jumping. I suggested they get a new Reese with anti sway bars.

Have a nice day.

Gary


----------

